# Teilnehmer Nationalparkmarathon Engadin (CH)



## HighdelBikeMan (1. September 2003)

Hi Leuts,
nach meinem ersten erfolgreichen Bikemarathon Abenteuer beim diesjährigen schweizer Nationalpark-Bikemarathon im Engadin www.bike-marathon.com würde mich die Meinung von erfahreneren Teilnehmern interessieren:

Wie ist das Event einzuschätzen im Vergleich zu anderen im Alpenraum (Cristalp, Ironbike etc.)?

Wie sind dort die technischen Anforderungen?

Insgesamt fand ich die 130km und 4000Hm als konditionell sehr anstrengend, technisch eher moderat, abgesehen vom Caschauna Pass (war für mich eine Tragestrecke von 50 min. bergauf und 15 min. bergab  )

Organisation und alles drum und dran war super, auch das Wetter!

Noch eine Frage: Aus eigener Erfahrung weiß ich jetzt, dass es Sinn macht, Ersatzschlauch mitzunehmen (und das Wechseln vorher zu üben  ), aber wie oft passiert es, dass eine Kette reißt? (Ich sah insgesamt 3 Leute deswegen ihr bike schieben)?


----------



## Thömu (1. September 2003)

Ich fand den National Park Bike Marathon ein Rennen, welches gut mit anderen Marathon mthalten kann.

Die technischen Anforderung sind in anderen Rennen etwas höher, aber immer noch gut machbar. Die Ausnahme ist das Sunbike Ticino, welches technisch sehr schwer ist. Grand Raid Cristalp oder Swiss Bike Masters haben einige schöne Singletrails(z.B. Mandelon am GRC). Diese fehlten, mit Ausnahme des tollen Abschnittes Val Mora - Alpisella leider dem National Park Bike Marathon.

Konditionell ist das Grand Raid Cristalp anstrengender, speziell weil die Tragpassage am Pas de Lona viel schwieriger ist. Die 400 Hm am Pas de Lona sind zum grössten Teil eine steile Geröllhalde. Dafür muss man nicht noch 200 Hm hinuntertragen, wie am Chaschaunas.

Organisatorisch fehlten mir eigentlich nur ein paar Schilder unterwegs, welche (ca. alle 10 km) die Distanz anzeigen und vor allem auch Schilder, die auf Gefahren (drei Pfeile) hinweisen. Nicht zufällig gab es teilweise Bremsspuren, bei denen der Fahrer die Kurve wohl verpasste.
Die letzten 20 km (langen Strecke) fand ich etwas mühsam. Immer wieder wurde ein Weg gesucht (und gefunden), der nach oben führt. Ein "richtiger Pass", bei dem es nachher nur noch ins Ziel hinunter geht ist erträglicher  . Am GRC geht es vom höchsten Punkt aus (Basset de Lona) nur noch hinunter (1200 Hm).

Gerissene Ketten sieht man an jedem Rennen 1-2. Meistens wenn es nach einer Kurve überraschend steil hinauf geht, worauf der Biker nach unten schaltet und gleichzeitig zuviel Druck macht.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------

